# Ideas



## its what we do (Aug 14, 2016)

PCT ideas 

I have clomid, nova etc though there's so many different angles on it. 

I ran 

700ml alpha Test a 16 week
700 ml alpha Mast 16 week
50 alpha var 8 week
Proviron 25mg per day 
Anstazole 1mg every 3rd day 

I've had excellent results, yeah I know I shouldn't of ran the mast at the beginning when i was 24% BF :-( 

I'm down to 9 % happy as Larry though all good things come to an end . Next Friday is my last jab completing a 16 week cycle 

I've had bloods done though out (every four weeks ) liver kidneys and general health absolutely perfect . 

What's your suggestions guys, I can get hold of everything so I'll take on board all suggestions . Research it further and make a firm choice .

Due to my 'new look' i  have a tidy 22 yr old bouncing up and down on my now and I'd like to keep it that way . I'm aware from previous crashed it's not going to be that way though I'd like to perform sexually as much as possible :-( 

That's trouble with the gear I'm coming off but it's so tempting to just keep some text in there to see if that helps him stay up  but health comes before cock .. 

Cheers lads,


----------



## its what we do (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry guys I'm on my phone with broken screen and I'll be able to look at all the other posts/threads and get a decent idea, it's the hcg I was hoping someone would chat about but just noticed there's a thread . So I'll stop being lazy and read the others .


----------



## bigdog (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm on TRT and my PCT is always go back on my TRT dose of 200mg test weekly and 500 mg hcg 2x a week. .25 anastrozzle a week. Labs look good at that dose and I feel great with great results. Everyone is different so labs are needed to get the dosage right and once on TRT you stay on it always! Good luck man!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 14, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I'm on TRT and my PCT is always go back on my TRT dose of 200mg test weekly and 500 mg hcg 2x a week. .25 anastrozzle a week. Labs look good at that dose and I feel great with great results. Everyone is different so labs are needed to get the dosage right and once on TRT you stay on it always! Good luck man!




TRT is not PCT..... they are in fact mutually exclusive


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2016)

clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20 is how I used it before..Each slash is a week so 4 weeks of each at the dose I listed..Hcg during cycle or a blast before pct will help alot with recovery..If you dont have bloods and test levels before the cycle u cant know 100% if your levels are back to normal or not


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> TRT is not PCT..... they are in fact mutually exclusive



I don't know Lupi....I've always said the best PCT is TRT.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 14, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> TRT is not PCT..... they are in fact mutually exclusive



It the best pct I've ever used. I know they are exclusive but it's better bar none!


----------



## its what we do (Aug 16, 2016)

Cheers guys, Ive never really used HCG, certainly not how your meant to..

Whats the dose and when? I cant use on cycle as i am coming to an end but I can get hold of it today if need be


----------



## bigdog (Aug 16, 2016)

I use hcg on my trt and when I cycle. my dose is 500mg twice a week.


----------



## its what we do (Aug 16, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I use hcg on my trt and when I cycle. my dose is 500mg twice a week.



500 mg split as in 2 jabs of 250?


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 16, 2016)

also, if you are worried about keeping your shit hard, get some Cialis.


----------

